# Our First Crow



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Crowing roosters are almost as large of a part of keeping chickens as gathering eggs. Some people, unfortunately, loathe a proud rooster's announcements, others enjoy them. We tend to be of the second opinion, and have kind of been looking forward to our roosters starting to crow.

A couple of days ago, I heard one of the roos attempting to crow. It was an awful sounding, pitiful attempt at a crow... more of a croak. The roo making the terrible sounds made several attempts, but, I was on the other side of the coop and by the time I got around to where the sound was coming from he had stopped. Since we have several crow candidates and there were 3 or 4 of them in the area the sounds were coming from, I didn't know who was doing it.

My wife called me a bit ago, I am out of town with work, and said that the culprit has been identified. Although it is still rather pitiful sounding, he has evidently been practicing his trade with vigor and I am sure that he will soon get it straightened out and sounding better.

Our first rooster to crow is "Bob Ross".


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm glad you were home to hear those first attempts. The first time I heard it I thought one of my birds was strangling. 

Now you need to watch him to see if he becomes head roo since he's the first to blast out a crow.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I just love his hair do lol I've said it a million times, I don't do the fancy breeds but this guy is awesome. 
I am of the second group also, I love to hear roosters crow, except when they are inside my house doing it...I had a couple of bantam roosters that I kept indoors because I'm not allowed to have roosters so I wanted to muffle the crowing until I could find them homes...all I can say is "mistakes were made".


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

The polish hairdos are awesome. My wife and the grandkids are convinced that there is no way they can see. If mistakes weren't made, how would we ever learn?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you heard about giving them a haircut? It's a real thing and you might be convincing the little dude he needs one. If you can't see his eyes then he can't see and needs some help.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I've been thinking about it, but I'm half afraid they'll jerk and I'll poke them in the eye. I may try this evening on one of the calmer ones and see how it goes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might take both of you until you get used to trimming. Some actually pluck the feathers but that's painful and useless since they'll grow back right away. If they're trimmed they won't grow until a molt. 

Most of the time when I had to do my Silkies I got hold of the feathers I wanted to trim so even if they moved their head the pointy end of the scissors wasn't near the eye.


----------



## Deborah Formosa (Jul 30, 2020)

TomC said:


> Crowing roosters are almost as large of a part of keeping chickens as gathering eggs. Some people, unfortunately, loathe a proud rooster's announcements, others enjoy them. We tend to be of the second opinion, and have kind of been looking forward to our roosters starting to crow.
> 
> A couple of days ago, I heard one of the roos attempting to crow. It was an awful sounding, pitiful attempt at a crow... more of a croak. The roo making the terrible sounds made several attempts, but, I was on the other side of the coop and by the time I got around to where the sound was coming from he had stopped. Since we have several crow candidates and there were 3 or 4 of them in the area the sounds were coming from, I didn't know who was doing it.
> 
> ...


I also love the sound of a rooster I have 4 I like to keep them since they will protect the hens. The Rooster and Hens both establish a pecking order so no fighting at all I am waiting for my roosters first attempt to crow it is a very funny sounding crow like an adolescent boy's voice changing


----------

